# First Time Smoking Cheese (With Pics)



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

I meant to post this in April when I did my first cheese smoke, but forgot until today, as I'm getting ready to start my second batch of cheese.

I started out with 2 lbs of plain old Mozzarella and Cheddar







I used my AMNPS with apple pellets inside my MES with no heat on.  I put a piece of foil over the AMNPS to try to keep it from getting too strong, but ended up taking it off later in the smoke.






After about 3 hours I took them out and then vac sealed them


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

After 3 weeks I took the cheddar out and used it on some breakfast sandwiched (no pics) and then on some burgers.  It was incredible!


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

Then last week I made homemade pizza dough, optimized to be grilled, and used the smoked mozz on that with BBQ chicken and red onions, topped with chives.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2020)

Dang nice looking smoked cheese.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 8, 2020)

Wow that cheese looks great and that pizza looks incredible. Nice smoke all around!


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Dang nice looking smoked cheese.


Thanks, it was so much easier than I thought it would be. The hardest part was waiting the 3 weeks!


----------



## tx smoker (May 8, 2020)

Excellent job on the cheese, the burgers, and the pizza. It all looks great!!

Robert


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow that cheese looks great and that pizza looks incredible. Nice smoke all around!


Thank you!  The pizza is what I was most excited for and it did not disappoint.  I have a wider variety of cheese in the box as I type this.  I'm hoping to have some good pics of those.


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Excellent job on the cheese, the burgers, and the pizza. It all looks great!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you, I really appreciate all the positive comments.  Everyone here has inspired me over the years. I'm still a novice with smoking, but love experimenting (and eating LOL).


----------



## smokerjim (May 8, 2020)

looks excellent. nothing like smoked cheese! nice job!


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

Thanks to the mods who moved this thread here.  I didn't realize there was a smoked cheese section; I thought I checked.  Anyways, good info on these other threads here, thanks!


----------



## jcam222 (May 8, 2020)

Great job on all of it. Man I bet that pizza was off the hook using smoked mozzarella!


----------



## Khaymanbb (May 8, 2020)

Keep an eye on the prices of the big lugs of cheese at your local grocery store, and buy the heck out of them when they're on sale.  I buy like crazy when my Dillon's has the 2 lb blocks for $5.99 each.  My problem always ends up I have too much cheese to fit in the smoker!  I have about 40 lbs sitting in my garage fridge now, vacuum sealed and ready for every recipe that calls for cheese.  They make amazing gifts at Christmas too, by the way!   I've done cherry, hickory, and apple, the hickory was by far my favorite.  Makes the greatest mac and cheese ever.


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Great job on all of it. Man I bet that pizza was off the hook using smoked mozzarella!


So good!  Especially with the BBQ chicken, it all just went together perfectly!


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

Khaymanbb said:


> Keep an eye on the prices of the big lugs of cheese at your local grocery store, and buy the heck out of them when they're on sale.  I buy like crazy when my Dillon's has the 2 lb blocks for $5.99 each.  My problem always ends up I have too much cheese to fit in the smoker!  I have about 40 lbs sitting in my garage fridge now, vacuum sealed and ready for every recipe that calls for cheese.  They make amazing gifts at Christmas too, by the way!   I've done cherry, hickory, and apple, the hickory was by far my favorite.  Makes the greatest mac and cheese ever.


I saw someone mentioned gifts a while back (may have been you).  I'm thinking I might just do that.  My family loves homemade stuff like that, so the in-laws for sure would love it!  It's starting to hook me in, and the wife is on board, so I foresee doing this a lot more often.  Posting today's pics in a new thread.

Also, thanks for the mac n cheese tip.  I could definitely see doing that!!


----------



## flatbroke (May 8, 2020)

Damn it all looks great. Nice job


----------



## Jabiru (May 8, 2020)

Nice work on the cheese.

Cannot beat smoked cheese, so tasty. We do a lot of cheddar, but one of our favorites is Jarlsberg.


----------



## thirdeye (May 8, 2020)

Have you tried it in scrambled eggs yet?  Hint, hint.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (May 8, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Have you tried it in scrambled eggs yet?  Hint, hint.


Wow, I bet that would be awesome in a spinach omelet.


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Have you tried it in scrambled eggs yet?  Hint, hint.


NO! But I like the way you think!


----------



## pi guy (May 8, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Nice work on the cheese.
> 
> Cannot beat smoked cheese, so tasty. We do a lot of cheddar, but one of our favorites is Jarlsberg.


Hmm, Jarlsburg.  Thanks, may try that next!


----------



## K9BIGDOG (May 9, 2020)

I would love to try this.  How long do you smoke it for?  I'm wondering how much smoke penetration you get into say a 2lb. block of cheese and how to make the smoke flavor be even through the entire block?  Or is it better to just use smaller blocks?


----------



## uncle eddie (May 9, 2020)

Very nice looking smoked cheese and meals with them!  Like!


----------



## 73saint (May 9, 2020)

Cheese looks terrific.  I have a pile of cheddar and Gouda, we love the stuff!


----------



## pi guy (May 9, 2020)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I would love to try this.  How long do you smoke it for?  I'm wondering how much smoke penetration you get into say a 2lb. block of cheese and how to make the smoke flavor be even through the entire block?  Or is it better to just use smaller blocks?


I went with 3 hours for this particular smoke.  For the 2lb. blocks I cut them into four 8 oz pieces.  I got a tip on another thread to keep them uniform in size as much as possible.  I got great smoke penetration throughout those 8 oz pieces.


----------



## pi guy (May 9, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Very nice looking smoked cheese and meals with them!  Like!


Thanks!  This is going to become a problem soon when I start running out of room to store all this cheese!


----------



## xray (May 10, 2020)

Nice haul of cheese! And congrats on the carousel ride.

I always smoke enough cheese during the winter to make sure I have it for burgers in the summer!


----------



## pi guy (May 10, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice haul of cheese! And congrats on the carousel ride.
> 
> I always smoke enough cheese during the winter to make sure I have it for burgers in the summer!


Thanks, I was so excited to get a ride, I was showing it off to my family like I won an award or something LOL. I think I'll take advantage of any cool days we have in the fall and winter to stock up for next summer.


----------



## Twrexx (May 10, 2020)

pi guy said:


> Then last week I made homemade pizza dough, optimized to be grilled, and used the smoked mozz on that with BBQ chicken and red onions, topped with chives.
> View attachment 444403
> 
> View attachment 444404
> ...


By the Botox of Papa John—- that looks good...


----------



## pi guy (May 11, 2020)

Twrexx said:


> By the Botox of Papa John—- that looks good...


LOL!!  Thank you!


----------

